# Plastic carboys for aging



## sgift (Apr 9, 2015)

Any concerns about plastic carboys for aging up to one year, assuming proper sulfites.....?


----------



## Kraffty (Apr 9, 2015)

You'll hear lots of pros and cons on this one, I have almost all plastic carboys and don't have any problems. 
Mike


----------



## BernardSmith (Apr 9, 2015)

Some plastics are OK for storing alcohol but some may leach out chemicals and indeed, allow O2 to pass through the walls.. Not sure that I would age anything for several months in a plastic container that was not designed for storing alcohol (say a container designed for storing water, or juice). Better Bottle (TM) uses PET and their containers are said to be very stable and are said to be suitable for fermenting and aging... I do use BB

http://www.better-bottle.com/


----------



## botigol (Apr 9, 2015)

I also primarily use Better Bottles without issue. The longest that I have aged in a BB was 27 months.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Apr 9, 2015)

I just finished 6 months with Petit Syrah and Cab Sauv. In Better Bottles. Both came out great.


----------



## richmke (Apr 10, 2015)

make sure it is BPA free.


----------



## sgift (Apr 10, 2015)

Are BB BPA free?


----------



## ostensibly (Apr 12, 2015)

yes, BB is BPA free.


----------



## bkisel (Apr 12, 2015)

In addition to my glass carboys I use plastic but have never bulk aged much past 3 months in either type. I use both Better Bottle and Bubbler plastic carboys and like them both.


----------



## jswordy (Apr 14, 2015)

Not a fan of plastic bottles but you do know the alcohol is more harmful to you than the plastic, right? 

http://www.nafaa.org/ethanol.pdf

^^^ Compared to this stuff, a little BPA in parts per billion is an asterisk!


----------

